# Like guitar tab?



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.petitiononline.com/mioti/petition.html this is a petition to keep guitar tab on the net. sign it


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Tab is actually still around, just not on visible websites..............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a few good tab sites listed here....

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Guitar_Tab.htm


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

guitars canada have tabs??!!:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

only a few tab sites have been shut down, but they're never going to get them all. Same thing with torrent sites.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

A couple of guys I know are putting together a Canadian music tab site (Streetheart, Harlequin, Headpins, etc.). When they get things together I'll see if they'll post here.


----------

